# hello



## changingmale (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello new guy here. Been married for more than a dozen yrs with kids. Wife told me she wants a divorce. I had withdrawn and she felt like there was more involved than that. She had some health issue and i was not there for her. I was wrong and told her that. I am changing and hope to get my family back but she says no. i have gotten closer to God and the separation is needed but hopefully not the divorce


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM!


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

changingmale said:


> Hello new guy here. Been married for more than a dozen yrs with kids. Wife told me she wants a divorce. I had withdrawn and she felt like there was more involved than that. She had some health issue and i was not there for her. I was wrong and told her that. I am changing and hope to get my family back but she says no. i have gotten closer to God and the separation is needed but hopefully not the divorce


If you want any advice, you are going to have to give a LOT more information that this.

Welcome, sorry for the circumstances...


----------

